# IT'S OFFICAL! F-35 = Lightning II



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 8, 2006)

Here ya go boys and girls...........

'Lightning II' moniker given to Joint Strike Fighter


----------



## davparlr (Jul 8, 2006)

Now who was it who unswerving claimed it would be Lightning II,....., oh yeah,.....ME! I should get a prize or award or something.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 8, 2006)

davparlr said:


> Now who was it who unswerving claimed it would be Lightning II,....., oh yeah,.....ME! I should get a prize or award or something.



Now watch it - Les may give you his prize!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's ur prize dave...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2006)

They could of chosen worse I suppose...


----------



## davparlr (Jul 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Here's ur prize dave...


 
Finally! And it is well deserved!!!


----------



## davparlr (Jul 8, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> They could of chosen worse I suppose...



Hey, the Lightning was also a great British fighter so, you could stretch the rationale a bit.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont like the name, they should have gone with something like, econo-flight or something er other


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

Beats the name Sh*t Hawk.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr Lahey said something about Shithawks ones Im trying to remeber which episode


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2006)

I love the reaction Bubbles has to "Sh!t Hawk"!

Lightning is quite a good name.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 8, 2006)

The trouble is, like Trunderbolt II, Lightning II doesn't have the glow of a new name. 

The "Lightning" and "Thunderbolt" will still be, at least for me, the original birds of WWII. Their reputation sorta bought the "bad weather", I guess. 

I wonder if it's pilots will give it a new name to call it by, or if "Lightning II" will stick.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Mustang was probably hampered probably because of license rights with the car


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 11, 2006)

> The Lightning II name also draws parallels with a formidable force of nature. Like lightning, the F-35 Lightning II will strike with destructive force. The stealth characteristics of the jet will allow the F-35 to strike the enemy with accuracy and unpredictability; when the enemy finally hears the thunder, the F-35 is long gone.


 from the website...

That's being a bit patronising, even if it is the truth, don't you think?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 11, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> from the website...
> 
> That's being a bit patronising, even if it is the truth, don't you think?


Yes - I hope some terrorist POS reads it as well!


----------



## V-1710 (Jul 11, 2006)

Lockheed used to name all their aircraft after heavenly bodies or atmospheric phenomena: Lightning, Shooting Star, Constellation, Electra, Starfire, Star Fighter, Neptune, Orion, Galaxy, Warning Star, Lode Star, Tri Star. Some names were a bit of a stretch, but you get the idea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the name is fitting and a good tribute to the original Lightning.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 11, 2006)

V-1710 said:


> Lockheed used to name all their aircraft after heavenly bodies or atmospheric phenomena: Lightning, Shooting Star, Constellation, Electra, Starfire, Star Fighter, Neptune, Orion, Galaxy, Warning Star, Lode Star, Tri Star. Some names were a bit of a stretch, but you get the idea.



What next x-wing, tie fighter, death star, millenium falcon?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2006)

Anytime they have a name followed by a II, it will get an operational nickname that will stick later anyway. The Thunderbolt II got called the Warthog or "Hawg". The Corsair II got called the SLUF (Short Little Ugly F*cker). Even non-II aircraft earn other nicknames in service, like the BUFF, Viper, etc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

or Huey!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 12, 2006)

The pilots will give it its real name once it's in service. Maybe even LUF if we figure the B-52 are BUF!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

guys just come up with original names! sticking a II after it sucks!


----------



## davparlr (Jul 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> guys just come up with original names! sticking a II after it sucks!


I agree! It is cheesy. However, Phantom II seems natural. I guess because it was of my generation. And besides, whoever heard of the original Phantom? I kinda understand Corsair II, Thunderbolt II, Lightning II, all were great planes to be named after. But the Phantom???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

don't name it after great planes, naming it after a great plane wont make it great, if a plane's gonna become great then so will it's name, so make it something new!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 13, 2006)

"don't name it after great planes, naming it after a great plane wont make it great, if a plane's gonna become great then so will it's name, so make it something new!"

Boy that's for sure!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2006)

Once in service it will get a name of it's own....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 14, 2006)

well atleast we can be thankful they didn't call it the Spitfire II i guess...........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> well atleast we can be thankful they didn't call it the Spitfire II i guess...........


Or Digby II.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 14, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> don't name it after great planes, naming it after a great plane wont make it great, if a plane's gonna become great then so will it's name, so make it something new!



I guess that is why the Phantom II basically became the "Phantom" because it was a great plane and the original Phantom was not.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the fact its called Lightning II because the P-38 was a very good twin engine fighter. It also played a key role in the war like the shooting down of Yamamoto's transport.

If they come up with another name, I would call it "Strikehawk."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

so what, naming it the lightning II wont make it great! yes the P-38 was a great fighter so leave it's name alone! we don't go around naming everything the spitfire and we don't name all our kids after famous people simply because it wont make them famous! atleast when we reuse names we take them from poor planes or little known planes (the exception being the Typhoon) and we don't stick a II after them, give it an original name the P-38 doesn't need annother tribute to it and most definately not in this form, what exactily does naming it after the P-38 achieve?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 19, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I like the fact its called Lightning II because the P-38 was a very good twin engine fighter. It also played a key role in the war like the shooting down of Yamamoto's transport.
> 
> If they come up with another name, I would call it "Strikehawk."



Too close to to being "Sh*t Hawk"


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 19, 2006)

other forums seem to like the name (don't tell me to name one, it was just googling)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

why don't you use that argument with the USAF


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> If they come up with another name, I would call it "Strikehawk."



Thank god you are not the one that is responsible for naming it. That is about worst name I have heard anyone come up with.

Strikehawk


----------



## Neilster (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe they could do what they did to all the codenames for operations. Remember when they had cool names like Overlord, Husky and Anvil? Now we get crappy propaganda-based ones like "Iraqi Freedom" that originated not in the Pentagon but rather some advertising agency.  

So I'm surprised the didn't call it the "USKicksAss" or something.

Like the YF-22/YF-23 thing...I liked the other one. Not just on looks either.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

The funny thing with Overlord is that the original plans had the name Operation Bigot.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 20, 2006)

I thought Bigot was the highest security level between the Allies?
Bigot backwards= to Gib (Gibraltar)


----------



## Neilster (Jul 20, 2006)

evangilder said:


> The funny thing with Overlord is that the original plans had the name Operation Bigot.



I was under the impression that Bigot was the name given to the level of security for Overlord. It was the highest possible.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

I saw the original d-day maps a few years ago. They said Operation Bigot on them.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh come on Alder! Strikehawk would be perfect!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Neilster said:


> Now we get crappy propaganda-based ones like "Iraqi Freedom" that originated not in the Pentagon but rather some advertising agency.



I happen to be a pround veteran of that one. Things suck there right now but it is still better off than what it was, well atleast it will be.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Oh come on Alder! Strikehawk would be perfect!



How it sounds gay! As a matter of fact I will start up a poll and see what others think of this.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 20, 2006)

Could always call it the, Bishop. I dont know why I like the name


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe because you like to beat the bishop?


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bishop would never work. 

What about Tigermoth 2?


----------



## Neilster (Jul 21, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I saw the original d-day maps a few years ago. They said Operation Bigot on them.



Do they say Operation Bigot or just Bigot? It's the latter because that was the security level.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Neilster (Jul 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I happen to be a pround veteran of that one. Things suck there right now but it is still better off than what it was, well atleast it will be.



I wasn't denigrating the people involved. Just the pony-tailed marketing "guru" called Iian.  

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 21, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Maybe because you like to beat the bishop?




Uhhhhhhh Wow! way off buddy, more because of Billy Bishop, but hey if that thought makes you happen then right on


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Oh come on Alder! Strikehawk would be perfect!



Also please tell me how it would be perfect. What is a strikehawk? How would it fit the F-35.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Also please tell me how it would be perfect. What is a strikehawk? How would it fit the F-35.



Because is a... no wait..... ummm..... wait...... 

OK! I give up with the name, but to me...Ah....

Because it sounds cool...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

If you say so, sounds gay to me.


----------



## Glider (Jul 23, 2006)

He may like the Pilots in their leather jackets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

You sure do have a pretty mouth for a pilot!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

Young Man, there's no need to feel down


----------



## trackend (Jul 24, 2006)

How about pinching from the old Corsair and up dating it for modern use it could be called the FU DUDE, that sounds nice and agressive apart from that the enemy would sound totally gay when they shouted FU at twelve o'clock


----------

